# Vote for the Charity MHF will support in 2011, The result!!!



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

These are the final 9 nominated charities which got the most votes in round one of the voting, all getting more than 2% of the vote.

This poll will be open for 2 weeks and the charity with the most votes will be the Charity MHF will support by fund raising throughout 2011.

Here are the web sites just in case you want to know more about any of them.

Mesothelioma Uk www.mesothelioma.uk.com
Cancer Research www.cancerresearchuk.org 
Help For Heroes www.helpforheroes.org.uk 
RNLI www.rnli.org.uk 
Water Aid www.wateraid.org 
The Prostate Cancer Charity www.prostate-cancer.org.uk 
The Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families Association (SSAFA) Forces Help www.ssafa.org.uk 
Alzheimers Society http://alzheimers.org.uk 
NSPCC www.nspcc.org.uk

Don't forget to remind your friends to vote

Tina

There is still time to donate to this years Chosen "Charity Help for Heroes", unfortunately the paypal link is broken but you can pay in over the counter at your bank or via telephone or internet banking, please PM me for details.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks. I have moved my vote to meso as alz would not have made it through. Yorkshire freckles has been persuaded to follow suit as ms would not either.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tactical voting eh? Could be a late rush for any of them.........


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not going to say anymore just read Your's magazine Christmas edition in the shops now--- and my e-book is now out today.
Mesothelioma UK only gets 1% of cancer Charity money so Im donating the money from my e-book to them.
The Prime Minister of Canada is still allowing and expanding his Asbestos Mines so I have told him off as I was invited by a lady in Canada to write on his web site. 

Mesothelioma UK says
This is why Mesothelioma UK exists.

Mesothelioma UK is a resource centre dedicated to Mesothelioma. We provide information and support for people affected by Mesothelioma. We have a national free phone helpline (0800 169 2409) that provides access to impartial, accurate and relevant advice specific to mesothelioma for patients, carers and health care professionals. Callers to the helpline can access specialist nurse clinical advice, booklets and factsheets and can also be put in touch with local sources of information and support including, for patients and carers, contact with their local nurse specialist and local or nearest support group (where available). For health care professional's we organise numerous training and educational events, regular news bulletins, have established a National Mesothelioma Nurse Action Team and generally support health care teams in the management of Mesothelioma patients. We collaborate with all other interested parties to raise awareness about Mesothelioma and the dangers of asbestos and coordinate events surrounding Action Mesothelioma Day in July each year.

Initially funded by Macmillan Cancer Support, Mesothelioma UK now relies totally on voluntary donations to our own independent charity; Mesothelioma UK Charitable Trust.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have voted again and again I am with Mavis and Mesothelioma! :wink: 

I am a trustee for a small UK charity and know how hard it is to get any funding. Whatever MHF can manage to raise for any of the excellent causes listed above is worth it and will be appreciated. :wink: 

Keith
x


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

59 votes so far...... 

I am sure there are many of you still considering who to vote for, this poll will be open for 2 weeks so you have lots of time to make your mind up about the very deserving charities nominated.

Don't forget to remind your friends to vote.

Tina


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Voted again for Meso.

So sorry to all the other worthwhile charities.


Les


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there anything to stop people voting more than once?
I think it is fairer if everyone only has one vote each.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes have you tried :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Even though I've had problems with prostate cancer, I have voted for Mavis's Mesothelioma cause. Prostate cancer is a known quantity; Mesothelioma and asbestos related issues need much more research.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Yes have you tried :wink:


Nope, not tried it - have you :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've put my cross on Help for heroes....what else could I do, even though all the rest are worthy causes.

Per Mare, Per Terram.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I supported Mavis on the grounds of a discussion we had at the Global and the case she put fowards also it is not a huge charity that gets support from, all and sundry.

I am glad however there was one well known uk organisation got knocked out at the 1st round due to them discontinuing a service that their members Needed and going against how the members voted nationally.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Another vote for Mavis's Mesothelioma charity. A very worthwhile cause that is affecting a very lovely member of MHF.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Is there anything to stop people voting more than once?
> I think it is fairer if everyone only has one vote each.


Hezbez.

I probably confused you.I voted only once in the first round and once in the final round .

Les


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes have you tried :wink:
> ...


Having voted one is simply not presented with the opportunity again, it knows you know :lol:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

One more Vote for Meso. All the other charities are very worthy but this charity like Mavis is a little closer to my heart.

Sonja


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

Voted for Help For Heros , all the others are worthy. but I have to follow my heart.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I voted for the NSPCC as it doesn't seem Anonymous


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

time for a bump! :wink:


:idea:


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!  Is this the best we can do when it comes to voting? :? 8O 

Please, please support Tina in her role as Charity Co-ordinator.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mesothelioma gets my vote, if for no other reason than to show my support for the incredible courage that Mavis has shown all of us.......


Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I have also voted for Mesothelioma UK.

As well as being inspired by Mavis's own battle against Mesothelioma I have been saddened this year by the death of my daughter-in-law's father, who died from the disease. He probably contracted it from exposure to asbestos in the Navy.

I became aware of the industrial health disaster of asbestos in the 1980s after I moved to the Upper Calder Valley. Local groups were campaigning to make safe the site of Acre Mill asbestos processing plant. The link on the local community website gives lots of information.

Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I thank you, Chris, for your post...

The Acre Mill links make exceedingly sad but fascinating reading. I did notice that Asbestosis got around 30 lines of print, whereas Mesothelioma got 6!! :evil: That would suggest the Meso was still very much still in the background, as suggested by this snippet from the same link...

_*Meanwhile, the 1931 asbestos regulations had been updated in 1969, and a limit for factory asbestos dust exposure of 2 million fibres per cubic metre (m3) of air was to be gradually introduced. Unfortunately this 'hygiene standard' did not include consideration of the lung or mesothelioma cancer hazards. *_ :evil:

Another snippet referring to Mesothelioma... _*Until the 1960s this form of cancer was unrecognised. *_ :evil:

Clearly, there must be a greater acknowledgment of the existence of the evil Mesothelioma, and much more work must be done to find a cure for those who are inflicted with its associated cancers. :evil:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> snipped... Clearly, there must be a greater acknowledgment of the existence of the evil Mesothelioma, and much more work must be done to find a cure for those who are inflicted with its associated cancers. :evil:


Which is another good reason for supporting this charity this year.

Chris


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

My other half Motorhomer would show her support and vote but cant as her account has NEVER been linked to my subscription despite requesting every year that it is. She still shows as a non subsciber


Motorhomer 2


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Oh my goodness!  Is this the best we can do when it comes to voting? :? 8O
> 
> Please, please support Tina in her role as Charity Co-ordinator.


Its just as bad or worse when you get to the giving phase see this years result on what was the overwhelming choiceof charity to support.

If you were to deduct the rally group contributions and those that entered my whisky competition the result would would be even poorer.

(I don't mean to say that the those that contributed at rallies or in my competition would not have otherwise contributed)


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

lets keep it at the top........and another for mavis from me.

regards karlb


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump.. again


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bumpette


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi 

I supported Cancer Research,why,because it deals with all cancers,

as cancer runs in my family,maybe some day soon a cure can be found. 

scottie


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have also voted for Cancer Research.

Can't this thread be made a sticky, to remain at the top, for the duration?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats the problem only *1%* goes to *Mesothelioma.*
Breast cancer and all the popular Cancers get the other 99%.

Mesothelioma UK says
This is why Mesothelioma UK exists.

Mesothelioma UK is a resource centre dedicated to Mesothelioma. We provide information and support for people affected by Mesothelioma. We have a national free phone helpline (0800 169 2409) that provides access to impartial, accurate and relevant advice specific to mesothelioma for patients, carers and health care professionals. Callers to the helpline can access specialist nurse clinical advice, booklets and factsheets and can also be put in touch with local sources of information and support including, for patients and carers, contact with their local nurse specialist and local or nearest support group (where available). For health care professional's we organise numerous training and educational events, regular news bulletins, have established a National Mesothelioma Nurse Action Team and generally support health care teams in the management of Mesothelioma patients. We collaborate with all other interested parties to raise awareness about Mesothelioma and the dangers of asbestos and coordinate events surrounding Action Mesothelioma Day in July each year.

Initially funded by Macmillan Cancer Support, Mesothelioma UK now relies totally on voluntary donations to our own independent charity; Mesothelioma UK Charitable Trust.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

locovan said:


> Thats the problem only *1%* goes to *Mesothelioma.*
> Breast cancer and all the popular Cancers get the other 99%.


 r

Hi Mavis

in my opinion if it was not for cancer research the death rate in all cancers would be a lot higher,.

as I said my vote was for cancer research (FOR ALL CANCERS)

scottie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

TR5 said:


> I have also voted for Cancer Research.
> 
> Can't this thread be made a sticky, to remain at the top, for the duration?


it is marked as a sticky - appears on the front page list. Bumps & posts in the thread bring it to the top of the index page


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

B u m p


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

voted :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

scottie said:


> I supported Cancer Research,why,because it deals with all cancers,


Hi Scottie,

I respect your vote and your right to vote as you wish. :wink: Your reason is perfect as it is clear and succinct.

I understand the "big is beautiful" concept (look at me! :lol: :lol: :lol: ) I just can not help helping the little guy on this occasion. Mavis has been such an inspiration and excellent ambassador for Mesothelioma Uk.  :wink: so they do get their share………..

I voted with my heart on this occasion as I have already declared, Mavis, Mavis she's our woman if she can't do it nobody can!  :lol:

Keith


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

My vote has been cast for the men and women who are unpaid but risk their lives to save others.

R.N.L.I.
Terry.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

without water there is no life! 
so to help enable all the peoples of the world that would feed themselves if only they had a reliable water supply to thrive- so freeing up countless trillions of pounds to fix things like cancer and stuff- it has to be water!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

ramblingon said:


> without water there is no life!
> so to help enable all the peoples of the world that would feed themselves if only they had a reliable water supply to thrive- so freeing up countless trillions of pounds to fix things like cancer and stuff- it has to be water!


Yes a worthy cause but little point voting for what cannot win, might as well vote Liberal......Oh I did 8O


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Alzheimers. bump


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*NSPCC* Bump


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Vote for the Charity MHF will support in 2011, The Final*

Only a few more days to vote for the MHF charity for 2011, so get your votes in folks!

As Tina also said in her original post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-959945.html#959945

There is still time to donate to this years charity "Help for Heroes" we have only reached 59% of our target despite a lot of personal donations and the best efforts of the Rally group, who have raised money at almost all their events this year, so come on lets have a last minute rush with donations please.......pretty please......... 

As the Paypal account isn't working, if you want to donate please PM Tina for full instructions on how to do so. Thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jen

Can we have a date and time for the voting to end.

George
scottie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Vote for the Charity MHF will support in 2011, The Final*



TinaGlenn said:


> This poll will be open for 2 weeks and the charity with the most votes will be the Charity MHF will support by fund raising throughout 2011.


Not sure exactly when it finishes George but the quote above from Tina's 1st post on this thread was "Posted: 2010-12-02, 09:31:04 "

I'm sure she'll be on soon to let us know the exact time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

time for a reminder :idea:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't posted on MHF for 5 weeks, since I was placed under unique rules, but as the rules have changed to remove this distinction, I can't think of a better topic to rejoin than this one.

As the original sponsor for Cancer Research UK:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-940029.html#940029
and as it could do with some support as this poll comes to a close, I'll add some more very topical links you might like to skim or have a more in-depth read (it is fascinating!) to judge whether it merits your support:
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/judithpotts/100067370/cancer-research-uk-fights-cancer-head-on/
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...rough-bowel-cancer-test-to-be-rolled-out.html
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/tel.../8178770/On-the-trail-of-a-common-killer.html

In terms of the various forms of cancer, their incidence and mortality rates, here is a useful summary sheet:
http://info.cancerresearchuk.org/pr...ments/generalcontent/crukmig_1000ast-2736.pdf

Every two minutes, someone in the UK is diagnosed with cancer.

Your support is appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## rustydexter (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi All 
I Believe as a broard based group we should vote for a charity that helps the greatest number of people. As most families are affected by cancer at some stage in life I think cancer research deserves support.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

rustydexter said:


> Hi All
> I Believe as a broard based group we should vote for a charity that helps the greatest number of people. As most families are affected by cancer at some stage in life I think cancer research deserves support.


What exactly do you think Mesothelioma is?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I will repeat what i have said earlier as this must be coming to an end and I dont want to keep boring you but---
I have written my book and all the money will go to MHF Charity if I win this vote. If not I will go it alone as this might be my last chance-- Many of you have bought my book and its really selling quicker than we could Imagine.
So a big thanks to all of you for the backing.

one last time
Just read Your's magazine Christmas edition in the shops now--- and my e-book and Paperback is now out today. Im donating the money from my e-book and Paperback to them.

The Prime Minister of Canada is still allowing and expanding his Asbestos Mines and exports the asbestos to this day.
I was invited by a lady in Canada to write on his web site and put my views across.

Mesothelioma UK says

This is why Mesothelioma UK exists.

Mesothelioma UK is a resource centre dedicated to Mesothelioma. We provide information and support for people affected by Mesothelioma. We have a national free phone helpline (0800 169 2409) that provides access to impartial, accurate and relevant advice specific to mesothelioma for patients, carers and health care professionals. Callers to the helpline can access specialist nurse clinical advice, booklets and factsheets and can also be put in touch with local sources of information and support including, for patients and carers, contact with their local nurse specialist and local or nearest support group (where available). For health care professional's we organise numerous training and educational events, regular news bulletins, have established a National Mesothelioma Nurse Action Team and generally support health care teams in the management of Mesothelioma patients. We collaborate with all other interested parties to raise awareness about Mesothelioma and the dangers of asbestos and coordinate events surrounding Action Mesothelioma Day in July each year.

Initially funded by Macmillan Cancer Support, Mesothelioma UK now relies totally on voluntary donations to our own independent charity; Mesothelioma UK Charitable Trust.

*Mesothelioma only gets 1% of cancer Charity money*


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I was diagnosed with Prostate Cancer earlier this year. I have quite a few friends and neighbours with the same problem. This year I have lost good, nice people I know through skin cancer, bowel cancer and also lung cancer. Because of this I have decided to vote for Cancer Research UK. This is for the good of us all.


40% of Cancer Research UK's research is basic research, this is not related to specific cancer types - it is for the good of us all.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Having been diagnosed twice with the rarest and worst kind of skin cancer, Malignant Melanoma I fully understand that the small cancers do not get the funding that they deserve. Cancer research do very little in the way of research into it as they leave it to our friends overseas in warmer climates to do the legwork! 

It is for this reason that I have put my mark with Mavis and Mesothelioma UK! :wink: 

I have in the past raised thousand for Cancer Research and fully support the charity it is just on this occasion I KNOW that any donation this site can make to Mesothelioma UK will be more than gratefully received by such a small charity. 

We are kidding ourselves if we think the money is used in a fair manner! 8O  :wink: 

It helps that I have met Mavis and know what an ambassador she is. You know it would make her day, year. decade if she did manage to win this vote. Some come on and cheer the warrior up! 8) :wink:  

Keith


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Having been diagnosed twice with the rarest and worst kind of skin cancer, Malignant Melanoma I fully understand that the small cancers do not get the funding that they deserve. Cancer research do very little in the way of research into it as they leave it to our friends overseas in warmer climates to do the legwork!
> 
> It is for this reason that I have put my mark with Mavis and Mesothelioma UK! :wink:
> 
> ...


I thank you for your post. If only she had hopefully another year . Sadly a decade is not an option.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I thank you for your post. If only she had hopefully another year . Sadly a decade is not an option.[/quote]

Thank you Ray, I hope my remark did not offend you or Mavis?

I am really trying to highlight how much this would mean to Mavis to win this vote. :wink:

Keith


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I thank you for your post. If only she had hopefully another year . Sadly a decade is not an option.


Thank you Ray, I hope my remark did not offend you or Mavis?

I am really trying to highlight how much this would mean to Mavis to win this vote. :wink:

Keith[/quote]
Hi Keith . No you didnt offend me or mavis.
I think what people dont understand about mesthelioma as a cancer compared to other forms of cancer is. Most other forms to a greater or lesser degree are cureable if caught in time, with several options ie chemo or surgery. But and thats a big but. Mesothelioma has no cure and surgery is not an option. So Every bit of help the charity can achieve is good news for research funds. . Once the Asbestos dust is inhaled the barbs are stuck fast like a splinter for ever. They are miniscule and just cannot be removed. They sit and fester undetected for up to 40 odd years before they surface as TERMINAL CANCER. Not much more I can add to that. Just that I hope the votes keep coming in.
Ive looked through the Cancer Charity and NOT ONCE does it mention Mesothelioma,its all lumped into Lung cancer and refers to smoking. Thats nothing to do with Asbestos. If you smoked you know the risks ,but if you breath in asbestos without warning you dont expect it to kill you years later there were no warnings on the packet of air we breathed. mavis is not talking about ONE Tumour she has around 20 seeded Tumours about the size of smarties. Any of which can erupt into Full blown Cancerous Mesothelioma at any time. Each one a death Blow. She knows it to late for her. But the fighting for those that follow.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

keep the votes rolling :arrow:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

ramos said:


> KeiththeBigUn said:
> 
> 
> > I thank you for your post. If only she had hopefully another year . Sadly a decade is not an option.
> ...


Hi Keith . No you didnt offend me or mavis.
I think what people dont understand about mesthelioma as a cancer compared to other forms of cancer is. Most other forms to a greater or lesser degree are cureable if caught in time, with several options ie chemo or surgery. But and thats a big but. Mesothelioma has no cure and surgery is not an option. So Every bit of help the charity can achieve is good news for research funds. . Once the Asbestos dust is inhaled the barbs are stuck fast like a splinter for ever. They are miniscule and just cannot be removed. They sit and fester undetected for up to 40 odd years before they surface as TERMINAL CANCER. Not much more I can add to that. Just that I hope the votes keep coming in.
Ive looked through the Cancer Charity and NOT ONCE does it mention Mesothelioma,its all lumped into Lung cancer and refers to smoking. Thats nothing to do with Asbestos. If you smoked you know the risks ,but if you breath in asbestos without warning you dont expect it to kill you years later there were no warnings on the packet of air we breathed. mavis is not talking about ONE Tumour she has around 20 seeded Tumours about the size of smarties. Any of which can erupt into Full blown Cancerous Mesothelioma at any time. Each one a death Blow. She knows it to late for her. But the fighting for those that follow.[/quote]

HI Ray thanks for the information! I can honestly say that I had never heard of the condition until Mavis brought it to our attention.

I also did a quick check on the cancer research web site and you are indeed correct that Mesothelioma is not mentioned! What is that all about? It is scandalous and only goes to prove that Cancer Research is not the be all and end all to cancer.

There have been (sadly) many individuals on this site (me included) that have suffered many different kinds of cancer. I do wish we could support them all.

Mavis with her attitude to her condition (and you by her side) has overwhelmed me to the point where I find her totally inspiring. I wish I could do more that vote for her.

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/Asbestos_Products.htm

List of things asbestos was in up until 1990

Right and now I shock--It is in our Schools today and can harm them if they make holes in walls and breath the dust

http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/asbestos-campaign/2009/03/asbestos-is-in-90-of-british-s.html

School Teachers have mesothelioma because they used chalk in the classroom.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

i wish i had seen this earlier - the motor neurone disese association desperatly needs funds to beat this horrible disease.

About MND

• Five people die everyday in the uk from MND
• It is a rapidly progressive condition, around half of those diagnosed with MND die within 14 months.
• We don't know the cause of over 95% of cases and there is currently no diagnostic test, no effective treatment and no cure
• MND attacks the nerves that control movement, people with MND can still think and feel, but their muscles refuse to work.
• As the nerves dies the muscles weaken and waste leaving people locked in a failing body, unable to move, walk or talk.

Some further information can be obtained here

The Motor Neuron Disease Association - http://www.mndassociation.org

Also can I ask you to watch the video in this link, it was made by one of the key fundraisers for the MNDA - Sarah Ezekiel. - It gives a graphical view of what happens to people

http://www.seethedifference.org/charities/mnda/motor-neurone-disease-medical-research

Kind Regards

John


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

With the charity vote being neck and neck between Mesothelioma and Cancer Research I think it would be such a shame to only have one winner.

If there is no last minute surge for "Help for Hero's" I propose that the funds raised be shared between Mesothelioma and Cancer Research.

That way we will have 2 winners (and Mavis can get some sleep tonight)

What does everyone else think?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

an99uk said:


> That way we will have 2 winners


I agree entirely. It will reflect the two highest majority votes.

Dougie.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds a good plan to me Angie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I just want it to close and put me out of my begging mode its just gone on far to long hasnt it.
One vote is enough not this long prolonged dragged out heart rendering plea.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

That's an excellent idea Angie I agree 100%

Bob


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

But I have gone ahead now :wink: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Lets give it to the morning when Tina closes it ---or should do and make the decision then


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The last vote registered is mine. I have not been on here for months due to all the bickering that was occurring. However, tonight Penquin asked me to go on and vote, so I have done so, giving my vote to Mesothelioma UK. It is an under-supported charity which could well do with our donations. I just hope it remains in front, not just for Mavis but for all those who have the disease and all those who live with them and for all those who will be diagnosed in the future. They truly desere our support!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Lets give it to the morning when Tina closes it ---or should do and make the decision then


Mavis, you've worked really hard on this. I just hope you get a good nights sleep tonight.

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MrsW said:


> The last vote registered is mine. I have not been on here for months due to all the bickering that was occurring. However, tonight Penquin asked me to go on and vote, so I have done so, giving my vote to Mesothelioma UK. It is an under-supported charity which could well do with our donations. I just hope it remains in front, not just for Mavis but for all those who have the disease and all those who live with them and for all those who will be diagnosed in the future. They truly desere our support!


Nice to see you on here.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I voted for Water Aid in the first round.

As it's obvious it has no chance of winning in the final round I have given my vote to Meso.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello I voted for help for heroes, because my son served in Afghanistan this year.

But if it helps Mavis and it can be done you can take my vote from help for heroes and use if for Mesothelioma, has I know how much it means to her.

Good luck
Pat


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

If it had not been for Mavis's extremely hard work and thorough research regarding Mesothelioma and asbestos, my big sister would have been removing 10 year old Artex from her kitchen walls and ceiling, prior to redecorating. 8O 

Thanks to Mavis, we now know what used to be in Artex, and how hugely dangerous the tiny fibres are. And it only takes ONE tiny fibre for a person to unknowingly end up where Mavis is now...  

As I said in an earlier post, despite my own issues with prostate cancer this year, I'd vote for Mesothelioma UK a thousands times just to bring THOSE problems into the public arena. 



Merry Christmas everyone, and a Happy New Year! :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Unclenorm its driving us all mad here this vote should have been finished 2 days ago Tina isnt around to ask.
Im getting lots of emails asking when is the vote closed ???
:wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

A very quick apology for not being about for a couple of days, but I couldn't get onto the site for a while ( like many others) and I have been away since. 

Well the voting is over and the results are in, The Charity voted for by the Motorhome facts Members as our Fund Raising focus for 2011 is......... ( Imagine Loud Drum Roll ) 

Mesothelioma Uk 


Well done to everyone who campaigned, begged, nagged and voted. Mavis go and put your feet up Darling and have a nice cuppa :wink: 


We will be keeping to only one charity, as this keeps everything very simple and stops people trying to dictate that their donation only goes to one or the other ( you know that there would be some  ) 

Please do not try to donate for this Charity until January 1st as Help for Heroes is still our focus until then. 

If any one does want to donate please PM me for the banking details as the paypal link is still out of action. 

Thanks again and well done everyone 

Tina


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great  And well done to Mavis as well.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Great result! Well done Mavis for all your research.

To those who voted for Cancer Research I would say that, because we _are_ all affected by cancer in some way, many of us will continue to donate. My daughter and a friend raised over £4,000 for cancer research on a charity run a few years ago after she was widowed through cancer. Since then I've made further donations, especially when people close are affected and make a fund-raising effort.

Let's be pleased we'll be raising money, and the profile, of a much lesser known charity.

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never worked or begged so much as I have on this vote.
Even Ray came out of his shell.
For those that have given so much backing --so many messages and emails have shown me so much love I ended up in tears last night.
To all the people that proposed their Charities please you have next year to put them forward again-- I wish I could be so sure I could say that.
When you are given that news that you only have 3 months to live and then you go past 1 and a half years you dont take anything for granted anymore.
So go and put a donation to your charity in their box because you wont find one for Mesothelioma that's for sure and yet anyone of you could have the Asbestos in your lung or stomach if you have come in contact with anything on the list I put on here.
Artex being one of the most popular, as you either put it up or took it down.
Well I promise to work hard for next year and my Book has given us a wonderful start.
Lets put as much in now to*Help the Hero's* to thank our boys and girls (your sons and daughters).
And I wish you a Very Merry Christmas its another won I didnt think I would see so Im going to really enjoy it.

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros:

Frank I meant to spell one as won just because I did and will win another year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Well done Mavis for the hard work you put in to raise awareness for your charity .


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done mavis, what a result!    

I look forward to help you raise a few quid over the year!

Bless you and Ray.

Keith
xx


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done Mavis!!!!

You are truly a remarkable lady, and Ray such a supportive husband.

Take a well earned rest and enjoy Christmas with your family as I know that every day is special for you.

Much love

Pat and Neil


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

PAT4NEIL said:


> Well done Mavis!!!!
> 
> You are truly a remarkable lady, and Ray such a supportive husband.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and every Rally see you soon xxx


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Well done Mavis

So pleased it was Mesothelioma that won and thanks to you for all the hard work you have done in making us aware of the dangers.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Despite all the charities on the list being very worthy, I'm so pleased for Mavis and Ray that Mesothelioma UK was chosen. The two of you are doing so much to raise awareness of this awful illness, and its causes.

I think 2011 is going to be a good year for this charity 

http://www.mesothelioma.uk.com/

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

This will all be in book 2 Gerald --I think the story of this Vote fills a whole book :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

"To all my friends of the forum thankyou for all your pleasant thoughts and with his love behind me I will fight against my conflict with a spirit of postive and the triumph"


phil xx


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Mavis I am so pleased for you.

As someone else has already said, sit back now and enjoy Xmas.

Love Nette xxx

PS once the festivities are over etc I will run another of those guess the sweets competition. Like we did for Dougie's Humber Bridge walk last year.

So keep yours and Ray's favourite sweet a secret :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes Ok Nette my mouth is shut :lol: :lol: 

Im planning things now as well as I have to work very hard all year now.
The Rallies will be lots of fun :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to both Tina and Mavis for their efforts, the result is well deserved and something that I am sure we will all be happy to support w.e.f. 1st January 2011.

Now let us all see what we can do to get the ball rolling.........

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> once the festivities are over etc I will run another of those guess the sweets competition. Like we did for Dougie's Humber Bridge walk last year


Yaaaaaaaaay.    You know wot I like. 

Congratulations to Mavis, and to all of us. 

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

for those of you (like me  ) who missed the announcement, here's Tina's post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-968133.html#968133

and well done Mavis for all the hard work lobbying your cause. I'm sure all the other charities are all worthy causes, but this one is so close to everybody who frequents MHF 8) :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> for those of you (like me  ) who missed the announcement, here's Tina's post
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-968133.html#968133
> 
> and well done Mavis for all the hard work lobbying your cause. I'm sure all the other charities are all worthy causes, but this one is so close to everybody who frequents MHF 8) :wink:


Thanks as coming from you I really do appreciate that what with Viv's struggle-- my fellow Macmillan forum buddy --- We both have a fight on our hands.xx


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

It is with tears in my eyes that I compliment Mavis and Ray on their achievements thus far. Perhaps, as more folk read Mavis's book, more folk will start to understand the perils of asbestos and why MesotheliomaUK has been chosen as next year's MHF charity.  I do hope the verbal support translates into financial success. 


Well done also to Tina for managing the vote. I wish Tina and Glen well for the future also. 8)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*charity*

Well done to Meso UK.

I would like to think my post about splitting the proceeds helped bring the stragglers in to cast their vote.
A worthy winner.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: charity*



an99uk said:


> Well done to Meso UK.
> 
> I would like to think my post about splitting the proceeds helped bring the stragglers in to cast their vote.
> A worthy winner.


I have just noted your occupation so you know what I have been saying is so true.
Thanks for what you did it gave me the extra push :wink:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Well done Mavis and Ray, I'm so pleased Mesothelioma UK is the worthy winner. You pleaded your case very well and I will happily support you.

Here's to hoping a lot of money is raised this year!! 

(PS Your book is truly inspiring, I just haven't had enough time in the day to mention that to you till now!)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > for those of you (like me  ) who missed the announcement, here's Tina's post
> ...


 8) Thanks Mavis - we'll get there :!:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish I had seen this before try this to test your knowledge of asbestos today
http://www.hse.gov.uk/asbestos/hiddenkiller/facts-start.htm


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Vote for the Charity MHF will support in 2011, the result!!!*

Congratulations Mavis and Ray, Linda and I support you fully.

You are doing a sterling job raising awareness to the dangers.

As you are aware of my condition, like hundreds of other people I was exposed to asbestos in the 1960's, whilst working as an electrician.

Due to a change of GP, who was thorough and insistant with her investigations into my reoccuring chest infections and poor breathing in 2005, it was found that I have Plueral Plaques and Plueral Thickening. Which of course is connected to my exposure to asbestos.

So, like Mavis, my advise to anyone who knows or think they may have been in any contact with asbestos, go and see your GP and insist on an X-ray and tests.

Mike.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> Well the voting is over and the results are in, The Charity voted for by the Motorhome facts Members as our Fund Raising focus for 2011 is......... ( Imagine Loud Drum Roll)
> Mesothelioma Uk


Well done Mavis. All your hard work on here has paid off.

Thanks to Tina for coordinating the nominations and votes.

Best regards to you both,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have just been given a £200.00 cheque from the local Freemans so I will pay that to Mesotheloma UK but would like to note it as an Independent Donation.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*payment*

Tina i know you are busy nursing Glenn but to let you know I have opened an Account with MHFacts and paid in £50.00 as a trial Run and Gerald and I have a payment to put in from the Sale of the books in December but I just want to make sure this runs Ok can you let me know. ta!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I really liked the idea of MHF having a Just Giving page for its charity. I think DABS suggested it on another thread. It's so easy to give with a debit card and you can see the money mounting up. It would also make it easier for people to give regularly, perhaps put in so much a month rather than a one off donation.


Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Chris.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-991318.html#991318

I don't know the outcome of Tina's discussion with nuke. Seems to me win-win for Meso & MHF.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tina I have paid in to MHFacts Charity £100 for sales of my book
Gerald Received a Cheque From LuLu fro £94.00 which is being transferred to my Account + sales from signings £6.00


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Well done Mavis, you are doing a magnificent job.
I hope everyone from MHF has bought a copy, and Pussers book and Ray's. 
You and Gerald are going to burst all records at this rate

Tina


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts  all setup. Please "Like" it on facebook as well if you are facebookers


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Nuke lovely but I have put £150.00 so far from the sale of my books
Im off to like on Face book


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not on face book any one got a link


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

click here Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it showing on the Motorhome Facts Facebook page ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There is a facebook link to like the page on the motorhomefacts page Mavis, its in the middle roughly


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry Mavis just guessed you might have meant the actual facebook page for motorhomfacts, not the justgiving page. Bet you are right, bet he has forgotten


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have now added a widget on the front page right hand column (where the old donations block used to be )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No I have found it on your just giving Link and i have tweeted as well :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I have found it OK on the Home page as well all looking good :wink: :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

locovan said:


> Thanks Nuke lovely but I have put £150.00 so far from the sale of my books
> Im off to like on Face book


Hi Mavis

If you have put this money into the Charity bank account perhaps Tina could move it to "Justgiving" so it will show in the total and all the donations will be in one place.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

clianthus said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Nuke lovely but I have put £150.00 so far from the sale of my books
> ...


Yes Im sure Tina will do that probably busy with her nurses uniform on nursing Glenn :lol: 
I just love this set up because we have been able to put the link out to
Our Blogs and websites brill idea and Just giving take a small percent and raises more money with it :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mavis

It's amazing what a difference it makes when it's so easy to donate, apart from your book donation, there's been nothing for over a month, now it's more obvious and easier, we are on our way!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmnnn. Maybe I'll make Mavis feel even guiltier now over the competition with Charity Research UK given my JustGiving idea/plug!

Dave
PS To those not in the know, let's just say our Mave was, err, shall we say, "highly motivated" ....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've had the first lump of money from Mavis's book. This was from Lulu, who make the print books, and was £98.34. I used Annie's account to donate, as she pays the taz, so we can get Gift Aid on it.

We're 5% towards the target!

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Hmmnnn. Maybe I'll make Mavis feel even guiltier now over the competition with Charity Research UK given my JustGiving idea/plug!
> 
> Dave
> PS To those not in the know, let's just say our Mave was, err, shall we say, "highly motivated" ....


It was such a subject so near to my heart and Im sorry if I was a bore but I knew I wanted to donate my book and now Pusser has and ray has written so many with all the money going to the charity.
The latest book was so painful for him to write but its now published and it asks for you to be judge and jury to this awful crime that was finally called Misadventure.
http://www.rayandmave.org.uk/html/more_of_our_books.html

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004P8K2SI

So for those of you that like real crime stories please buy this and help the cause xxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Right I couldnt talk about this last week as I actually went into a depression --yes me.
Last Monday my result of my scan is my nasty is growing back.
I have opted to have another scan and if the nasty is still growing then Im going to have 2nd line Chemo to hit it.
My Oncologist is so sorry as she says Im so well so she is reluctant to start it straight away but it is up to me.
So Here I go again.
Please would you start to donate and make this the best charity year as I so need Mesothelioma UK now to give me all the help they can as there is no cure and I need the best advice to get through this.
http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts 
I have another £50.00 to send in from Pusser bless him xxx
and Gerald has worked hard publishing our books as has Ray who has written books for me to sell to raise money.
We are having a Raffle at Peterborough and Mike and Linda are donating a bottle of Whiskey with Tina selling her lovely Cross stitch cards so things are moving xxx
http://www.rayandmave.org.uk/html/more_of_our_books.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well said Mavis, and we've been thinking of you - be positive!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Mavis, I'm so sorry. I do hope everything goes as well as it possibly can with your treatment.

I have made a commitment to donate £10 every month to Mesothelioma UK through the MHF appeal. This is so simple to do and, when you think about the amount we spend on our motorhomes, few of us would miss a small amount each month but it will add up over the year. I would urge others to think about regular donations.


Best wishes

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks Chris That is a lovely thing to do and i will follow your lead and donate £10 per month as well :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mavis and all. I've just tested the link to Justgiving and found I already had an account!! :roll: I've just raided my piggy bank, so we're now on 7%. 

So in nearly 3 months we've only managed 7% of the target. 8O :? That's really disappointing.  

WE REALLY NEED MORE MONEY FROM MORE FOLK. SO DO SOMETHING FUNNY FOLK AND JUST GIVE THE MONEY TO MESOTHELIOMA UK. PLEASE! :roll: :wink: 

Thank you all in anticipation. xxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Norm --I will be trying to raise as much money as we can at Peterborough as If you knew how much Im so pleased I have Mesothelioma UK on my side at the moment encouraging me to Become a Patient at St Barts and Doctor Jeremy Steele the top Mesothelioma Doctor, phoned me at home today and talked to me and Im going to London Friday 6th April to discuss all possible Trials.
These people need as much as I can raise to keep helping patients like me who are Terminal and give us hope. :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Just to let you know we have raised £103 at the Shepton show this weekend so a big thank you to all who donated :wink:   

Cheers C&S and Jollyjack.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes all the £103 is for Mesothelioma this year's Motorhome Facts.com charity.

JollyJack & C&S


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I went Global today --what an honour as I have been helping Linda Reinstein in the USA for Asbestos Awareness and they said the would end it with me and here it is so when people read my blog they will read about all you wonderful lot on here as Im always talking about MHF :wink:

http://paper.li/tag/AsbestosAwarenessWeek


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone at Shepton Im so pleased for all the hard work to raise the money.
I have an appointment on Friday at St Barts with the top Doctor on Mesothelioma as he does a lot of work on Mesothelioma UK so he knew my name and myself my faith is in his hands as this will be 2nd line Chemo


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I went Global today --what an honour as I have been helping Linda Reinstein in the USA for Asbestos Awareness and they said the would end it with me and here it is so when people read my blog they will read about all you wonderful lot on here as Im always talking about MHF :wink:
> 
> http://paper.li/tag/AsbestosAwarenessWeek


Well done, Mavis!! And very best wishes for Friday.

Why don't you start a new thread for these sort of updates? I'm sure many people don't bother with this one now, since the charity vote was decided.

Chris


----------

